# Dumb Crook News



## Tincanfireman (Sep 4, 2006)

This one is a bit off-topic, but I was in an ambulance when I saw it, so, whatever... 

We had just finished dropping off a regular dialysis patient at her house this afternoon and were returning to base. The road from her house is a single lane dirt road little bigger than a path, and as we came around a corner we saw several sheriff's cars, a DNR (Department of Natural Resources) pickup, another pickup, and a ratty old beater about to go up onto a rollback.  Since dove season is in full swing and this particular road runs through a hunting club property, we figured someone had gotten tagged for illegal hunting and had been arrested.  It was a tight squeeze between the rollback and the ditch bank, so I was concentrating on my driving, not looking.  A little farther up the road we saw two hunters in full camo with 12 guages walking toward us. They motioned us to stop as we approached. Glad that we didn't see blood or other evidence of mishap, we rolled down the window as we approached. "Are you guys here for all that?" one of them asked. "Nope, just passing through, what "all that" are you talking about?" I asked.  Well, it seems the Bad Guy was running from the cops and fishtailing all over the road in the process.  He went through two bean fields, almost hit two kids, DID hit another hunter's pickup truck and was heading for freedom when the DNR agent blocked his path with an F-250 4x4 and the boat trailer he was towing.  Seeing his escape route was gone, he decided to create an alternate path and drove the beater-mobile up into a field. Where it promptly got stuck. (We had a tropical system go through here last week, remember?) Bad Guy abandons the car and goes running across the field towards the woods. Problem was, there were already people in the field. The dove hunters. _Who were all armed with 12 guage shotguns._ Guess who was the only one in the field who wasn't armed? The chase ended with Bad Guy staring down the business end of two fully loaded shotguns, held by the guys who had driven to the property in the same pickup that Bad Guy had just smashed up.  Karma is nothing to screw with, evidently...


----------

